# Last post   Archery



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

THIS LAST POST ARCHRTY
does any one like archery if found that shooting arrow's is fun and a relaxing but all in my modern training but still part of ninjutsu
my Ben Pearson is compound bow 105 pound pull bear finger part my weapon's..

i wont have time becaues of training and nice's day that can work on lot of ninjutsu!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2012)

I used to shoot, haven't had time the last few years. Just a traditional long bow for me though.


----------



## Sanke (Apr 4, 2012)

Archery is great fun, but shooting a compound bow has almost nothing to do with kyujutsu/do, how a bow was used in ancient Japan, or ninjutsu in general. It just means you can shoot a compound bow.

I'm not saying don't have a shoot once in a while, but there's no point lying to yourself about what you're doing. 
If you want to do actual Japanese archery, take up kyudo. I would if I could (no clubs in Melbourne  ). 


Sanke on the move.


----------



## puunui (Apr 4, 2012)

Sanke said:


> If you want to do actual Japanese archery, take up kyudo. I would if I could (no clubs in Melbourne  ).



You should move here. There is a kyudo class here, taught by my friend's father, who used to be the head priest at one of the buddhist temples. Or at least there used to be a class.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2012)

Wish I had the time to take up kyudo.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

doesn't mean know just compound bow you have learn safety to i mess up pound it actually 150 pound not 105 pound but have take stand your stance clear breth notch the arrow and let fly after aiming 10 to 20 time then do all over again then learn kneeling standing there more then just shoot a bow it is a repeating action speed shooting combatvie archery and tactical archery for 10 dollar hour every month or two month!!

bob you love it


----------



## Sanke (Apr 5, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> doesn't mean know just compound bow you have learn safety to i mess up pound it actually 150 pound not 105 pound but have take stand your stance clear breth notch the arrow and let fly after aiming 10 to 20 time then do all over again then learn kneeling standing there more then just shoot a bow it is a repeating action speed shooting combatvie archery and tactical archery for 10 dollar hour every month or two month!!




That sounds like great fun, Billy. Still has absolutely nothing to do with Japanese archery or ninjutsu whatsoever. The type of bow is different, the arrows are different, the usage and purposes are completely different, the techniques are most certainly different, hopefully you get where I'm going with this.

For the record though, all that you just said would, in my mind, still come under learning how to use a compound bow, so you're kinda agreeing with me here.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 5, 2012)

i been shoot for long time im a bowmen thrid class it part of my training for monderen ninjutsu and day went good couldent video it but still had good day i need get finger gloves


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2012)

Part I hated was when the string hit my arm.  Finally got an arm guard.  Billy, do you draw with your fingers, or use a release? When I was shooting regularly it was all manual.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 5, 2012)

finger i dont like use the release


----------



## puunui (Apr 5, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Wish I had the time to take up kyudo.



Make time. Is there a kyudo class nearby?


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 6, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> i been shoot for long time im a bowmen thrid class it part of my training for monderen ninjutsu and day went good couldent video it but still had good day i need get finger gloves



Billy, archery is great fun, so congratulations on attaining some skill in it. But it has nothing whatsoever to do with Ninjutsu. You're doing a modern Western form of archery, which is so different to Japanese archery (which anything to do with Ninjutsu would be) that you cannot claim it as part of Ninjutsu training at all.



Bob Hubbard said:


> Part I hated was when the string hit my arm.  Finally got an arm guard.  Billy, do you draw with your fingers, or use a release? When I was shooting regularly it was all manual.



Here's a few of those differences.

In Western archery, the draw (and release) is done with your fingers, pulling straight back as you raise the bow. This results in the release causing the bowstring to strike the inside of your forearm.

In Japanese archery, the draw (and release) is done with your thumb, by first raising your bow above your head, then drawing back as you lower the bow. The release (when done with the proper grip) sees the bow spin 360 degrees, and the bowstring impacts the back of your forearm.

The arrows in Western archery are fairly universal, in Japanese archery they are personalised to the user (due to the longer draw). Japanese archery has a completely different method of aiming (due to the different draw), the bow is completely different itself (with the same power as a typical longbow, but requiring a much lower pull).

Western archery has nothing to do with Ninjutsu.

However, there is a forum specific to archery, which would be the perfect place for this thread.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 6, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> doesn't mean know just compound bow you have learn safety to i mess up pound it actually 150 pound not 105 pound



150 pounds, eh? well I have a Hungarian horse bow, recurve, that pulls at 110# at 30 inches. I know what it's like to pull a heavy bow. I know how difficult it is, and I know how much work it takes to develop the strength to pull that bow. Mainly because I'm still working on it.

If you can pull a bow at 150#, you must be a gorilla, and you must be doing it at least twice a week without fail, or you will lose that strength.

is this you?

Honestly, I've never heard of a compound bow made to that poundage. That doesn't mean it's impossible, but I've never heard of it. Bows of that power that I've heard of, are all long bows or recurves, and are usually specific to a cultural archery method, like English War Bow or Hungarian or other Asian recurve methods.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Aug 9, 2012)

Sanke said:


> Archery is great fun, but shooting a compound bow has almost nothing to do with kyujutsu/do, how a bow was used in ancient Japan, or ninjutsu in general. It just means you can shoot a compound bow.
> 
> I'm not saying don't have a shoot once in a while, but there's no point lying to yourself about what you're doing.
> If you want to do actual Japanese archery, take up kyudo. I would if I could (no clubs in Melbourne  ).
> ...



Hey Sanke, remind me to catch up with you over the weekend or in class at least. I think I may have found a study group for Kyudo right here and was gonna ask if you wanted to check it out with me!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 10, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> 150 pounds, eh? well I have a Hungarian horse bow, recurve, that pulls at 110# at 30 inches. I know what it's like to pull a heavy bow. I know how difficult it is, and I know how much work it takes to develop the strength to pull that bow. Mainly because I'm still working on it.
> 
> If you can pull a bow at 150#, you must be a gorilla, and you must be doing it at least twice a week without fail, or you will lose that strength.
> 
> ...



Like you I have been around bow's almost all my life from recurve, compound, Korean horn bow, crossbow, etc.  I really doubt that his bow is set at 150 lbs.  Most compound bows are around 50 lbs or a little more.  Typically with a crossbow you start around 150 lbs and go up into the 250 lb range.


----------

